# Balkonteich



## melah (25. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe leider keinen Garten, oder einen riesen Teich wie meine Mutti Doris, und kann mir maximal ein wenig Wasser auf dem Balkon leisten, was ich auch in diesem Jahr schon probiert habe, aber das mit den Mückenlarven fand ich nicht nett..:evil 

werd ich denn jetzt auf mein schönes Wasserplätschern verzichten müssen, bis ich einen Garten habe?  
Noch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Annett (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Balkonteich*

Hallo Melah.

Na dann erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Ein wenig Wasser auf dem Balkon sollte locker drin sein - ohne Mücken.  
Ich hab Dir mal ein paar Links rausgesucht, da ich erst langsam eigene Erfahrungen mit Miniteichen sammel.
Inas Teiche
nochmal Inas Teich(e)
Was zum Thema Mückenlarven
Erstbepflanzung Miniteich

Für gezielte Fragen zum Thema haben wir immer ein offenes Ohr, also trau Dich ruhig sie zu stellen. 

Viel Spaß bei uns und mit dem neu entdeckten Element Wasser.


----------

